# Shindaiwa 802 Blower



## alderman (Oct 12, 2017)

I found this on the local Craigslist for $160. 
Looks good and runs great. Waiting for the leaves to fall.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Oct 13, 2017)

Great buy!!! I think I paid $180 for mine from a pawn shop. I modded the muffler and removed the carb screw limiters. I ordered a new chinese carb but the old one still had diaphrams that were in great shape. I did change the fuel line and filters. The fuel tank grommet was a pain though. I had to replace half the handle clamp on the tube. Other than that, it was great in leaves last year. I moved a tone of leaves really fast. First year we didn't get buried in leaves in a long time. Actually, we had to change the we did leaves because I could pill them so fast. I know you will like yours!!!


----------

